# Who did it?



## jwhoff (Apr 8, 2011)

Who was the first to organize the masonic lecture in the form of questions and answers?


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 8, 2011)

i seem to remember that there were some catechisms in the Anderson Constitutions, so I'm picking Rev. James Anderson... can you pm me the answer?! lol


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 10, 2011)

I am going with the Rev. James Anderson as well.  I remember this coming up in a discussion recently, though I was in the middle of something else and just overheard this part.  But, I do think that the name matches up to the task.  Could be wrong though.  I can't wait to see the answer.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

i really like this "masonic history pop quiz" type of poll. we should do more of these.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 14, 2011)

I promise!


----------

